# Snow already?!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL and he looks very proud of his handiwork.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You notice, your first responders are from Maine, lol. When I saw the word "snow", my heart sank and I prepared myself. However, smiles appeared at seeing the mischief!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol! 
All mischief aside, it's hard to believe that the snow is just around the corner


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He is SO cute!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL. We have had a few Snow storms lately in our house. Unfortunately most of them have been TP snow storms and it is usually the last roll too


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sure he had a lot of fun! I also had the TP experience...


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Molson looks very proud of his handy work.
Hopefully he didn't eat too much.


BTW..
Must be nice to be able to wear kid sized shoes still......


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh dear Molson, I hope it was worth it  I'm glad your mommy has a good sense of humour and you should be too.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL I don't even want to think about snow. I love summer and early fall weather, but I'm not ready for the snow to fly. Summer went by way too quickly this year. We were just talking about getting ready to close our pool down for the year, which we can't bring ourselves to do, but we're going to have to do it sooner or later. I highly doubt we're going to get to swim again this year. The nights here are already cold enough to warrant a sweatshirt or a light jacket when we take the dogs out!


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

you are very lucky that it was simple paper, because hektor did this snow with our marriage licenses!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hektor said:


> you are very lucky that it was simple paper, because hektor did this snow with our marriage licenses!!


ahh! Hektor!! :no: lol


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHA...tishoo ishoos!

That face says it all!


----------

